# Sex on a raft



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

We all know that getting freaky is probably more traditional on shore
But what about on a raft? Is a Cat better than a selfbailer than a bucket boat?
Would chaffing be an issue? Do I need to worry about tube pressure or needing to rig differently to avoid pinching? Is there a better way to do this to conserve ice? Should we be concerned about self rescue? How long should my Oars be and should I use oar rights, pins and clips, and adjust my tower angle? Seems like I should use a Bimini but not using one feels so much more natural. There are also the questions of getting mechanical to speed things up if we get into flatwater? Should I go electric, gas, propane powered? 

I’m guessing such a thread will likely bring up more questions than answers but it’s probably best for the community to bring these sort of questions up. Now we just need a river Dr. Ruth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

No toys with over two D batteries for safeties sake. Wear your safety gear at all times and do not rely on pulling out on time to avoid a spill over. Remember what happens on the river stays on the river


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

You forgot foot entrapment.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't forget sunscreen


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Custom Hammock frame attachments!*

Custom Hammock frame attachments! Pin on and off. We have built several. Will try to get a review.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

90% of accidents happen on the shore. Do the math on that one.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh boy, this is going to be a fun thread


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Seeing as rafts are rubber the only protection you need is a PFD.


----------



## Jilmby (Dec 7, 2017)

Gopro?


----------



## TheAlaskan (Aug 9, 2015)

Innuendo

Sent from my SM-G930T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Gotta Take This One From the Indian Perspective*

If you conceive children in the process, Whadda going to name them?
If the craft is an Avon, the name would be suitable for hes or shes.
AirXs is kinda a light fluffy name suitable to kids without cognitive functions. Satu__ for the space case kids. The possibilities are endless. However, If your child is conceived in a cheap commie inflatable, perhaps "Junk" would be appropriate.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I could not stand having sex on a raft, because I kept falling down and hitting my head.¿¿¿


----------



## superpuma (Oct 24, 2003)

Do not forget your whistle and a turkey leg!


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Deflate the boat a little for better bounce!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Does a 16 ft Hobie Cat sailboat count?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

This would not be a suitable thread for the Kayak forum.


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

Bighorn, you just need to take the airbags out of the back of the boat.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Less gritty than sex on a beach.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not a kayaker myself so I can not imagine how more than one person could be participating at the same time in the same kayak while on the water. Maybe someone could post photos for us less imaginative people.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe someone could post photos for us less imaginative people.


Hey, this is a PG thread.


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

Bighorn, The important thing is to have a rock solid... brace, and the participants need to disagree on which way is the front.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Geez...this is nearly as horrible (in a good way) as the "Whitewater Pickup Lines" facebook page...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1406931029579776/

Still not as epic as the "Grand Canyon with a Twist" thread last year.


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Okieboater! I have had sex on my hobie many times my raft not so much?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Our Hobie 16 was replaced by a Catalina 22. Not the exciting ride the Hobie gives but a lot more comfort for boating times. Glad to hear you are enjoying your Hobie and raft time. Life is good.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of the Buzz members.


----------

